# Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink :(



## ruby666 (9. November 2016)

*Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Hallo zusammen!

Gestern habe ich endlich meine Soundkarte (Creative Sound Blaster Z) erhalten und musste nacht Treiberinstallation leider feststellen, dass über Toslink garkein Ton ausgegeben wird.
Weder bei Musik, Spielen, Windows und nichtmal im Gerätemanager unter Testen.

Im Gerätemanager ist die Karte 2x vorhanden. 1x mal als Lautsprecher und 1x als SPDIF-Out.
Egal welche ich auswähle, es kommt kein Ton raus. Am AVR (Marantz SR6009) ist der richtige Eingang ausgewählt. Mit Onboardsound hat es ja auch geklappt.
Ob ich DTS Connect oder DD Live aktiviere, ändert auch nichts daran.

Ist die Karte defekt oder liegts an irgendwelchen Einstellungen?
Den Treiber vom Onboardsound habe ich deinstalliert.


----------



## Apollo4244 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Ich verwende zwar nur die analogen Ausgänge meiner Z, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es funktionieren muss, wenn du den Encoder im Pro Studio aktivierst.
Als Windows-Wiedergabegerät muss vermutlich aber trotzdem der Lautsprecher eingestellt sein, da der Encoder den Ausgang übernimmt.

Ich könnte etwas später die Einstellungen selbst noch einmal bei mir austesten, falls es nicht klappt und dir sonst niemand helfen kann. Du hast nicht versehntlich der SPDIF-Eingang an der Karte erwischt?


----------



## ruby666 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Der Encoder bringt wie gesagt leider auch nichts. Egal ob DTS Connect oder DD Live.
Und ob Lautsprecher oder SPDIF macht auch keinen Unterschied.
Nein das ist definitiv der Ausgang 

EDIT: Jetzt gehts! Treiber gelöscht und neu installiert^^

EDIT2: Hab gerade gmerkt, dass ich keine Videos/Musik abspielen kann wenn der Decoder aktiviert ist.
Muss ich den jetzt jedesmal vorm Zocken an- und danach abschalten??


----------



## Apollo4244 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Schön. 

Hat sogar für mich etwas gutes: ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass mein alter (Reserve-)Receiver überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert. Jetzt gibts wieder einen freien Platz im Regal...


----------



## ruby666 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Inzwischen habe ich ein paar Games durchprobiert und sage und schreibe GARKEINES davon gibt Sound aus wenn DD-Live oder DTS-Connect aktiviert ist.
Genau wie Musik und Filme stumm sind.
Nur die Windows-Sounds und Testsounds im Treiber funktionieren mit aktiviertem Decoder.

Ist kein Decoder an, habe ich überall Sound. Nur eben in Stereo wie mit Onboardsound?
Was zur Hölle ist da los? Ich bin kurz davor, die ver*****e Soundkarte auszubauen und zurückzuschicken...


----------



## Apollo4244 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Also so sollte es funktionieren:
- in den Windows-Wiedergabegeräten muss 'Lautsprecher-Sound Blaster Z' ausgewählt sein.
- Lautsprecherkonfiguration muss auf 5.1 Surround eingestellt sein
- im 'Pro Studio' den Encoder auf DD-Live oder DTS je nach Receiverunterstützung einstellen
- im 'Pro Studio' in den Erweiterten Funktionen den 'Stereomix über Digiatlausgang wiedergeben' auf jeden Fall deaktiviert lassen

Trotz allem würde ich von der Verwendung des Digitalausangs für die Soundwiedergabe an einer Sound Blaster nur abraten. Ihre richtigen Stärken kann z. B. eine Sound Blaster Z eigentlich nur mit ihren hervorragenden analogen Anschlüssen ausspielen. Wenn du eh einen guten Soundreceiver digital anschließt, reicht wirklich auch die Onboard-Sound-Geschichte aus. Die für gewöhnlich schlechteren bis sehr viel schlechteren oder gar völlig unbrauchbaren analogen Anschlüsse eines Mainboards an einem starken Analogverstärker/Lautsprechersystem sind damit sowieso ausser Funktion.

Auch die Features die eine Sound Blaster hat wie Crystalizer, Smart Volume, Surround, Lautsprecherpositionen und -pegel etc., arbeiten mit dem Anschliessen eines Digitalreceivers mit diesem eher gegeneinander als miteinander, da nahezu alle modernen Receiver ihre eigenen digitalen Soundverbesserungen haben und verwenden, und gelegentlich sogar nicht einmal so richtig zu deaktivieren sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Warum holst du dir ne Soka um dann deren Digitalausgänge zu nutzen?


----------



## ruby666 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *



Apollo4244 schrieb:


> Also so sollte es funktionieren:
> - in den Windows-Wiedergabegeräten muss 'Lautsprecher-Sound Blaster Z' ausgewählt sein.
> - Lautsprecherkonfiguration muss auf 5.1 Surround eingestellt sein
> - im 'Pro Studio' den Encoder auf DD-Live oder DTS je nach Receiverunterstützung einstellen
> ...



Danke! Jetzt funktioniert es 
Ich verstehe nicht warum ich Lautsprecher auswählen muss und nicht SPDIF...

Analog habe ich Probleme mit der Trennfrequenz am Receiver. Deshalb habe ich die Soudnkarte gekauft.
Ich trenne alle Lautsprecher bei 120Hz, aber analog kommt bei Musik kein Ton ausm Subwoofer. Also unter 120Hz wird nichts augegeben.
Und in Spielen kommt auch nur der .1-Kanal alleine daher. Alles unter 120Hz wird nur ab und zu wiedergegeben.

Der Onboardsound unterstützt leider kein DD-Live oder DTS Connect...
Die ganzen Klangverfälscher sind aus. Auch am Receiver.
Interessanterweise habe ich jetzt zu viel Bass. Die SoKa schleift das Signal doch nur durch oder? Ich musste den Sub um 6dB zurückdrehen.

@Zappaesk: Um DD-Live bzw. DTS Connect nutzen zu können. Was bringt mir ein teures Surroundsystem wenn ich es nicht nutzen kann?


----------



## Zappaesk (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *



			
				ruby666;8541423@Zappaesk: Um DD-Live bzw. DTS Connect nutzen zu können. Was bringt mir ein teures Surroundsystem wenn ich es nicht nutzen kann?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> HDMI?!
> 
> Die Soka war rausgeschmissenes Geld...


----------



## Apollo4244 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *



ruby666 schrieb:


> Danke! Jetzt funktioniert es
> Ich verstehe nicht warum ich Lautsprecher auswählen muss und nicht SPDIF...



Ja, das ist etwas verwirrend.
Der SPDIF-Ausgang ist bei der Sound Blaster Z (oder sogar bei den meisten Sound Blaster) eigentlich ein unabhängiger Anschluß ohne zusätzliches Soundprocessing, der wenn er direkt als Ausgang gewählt auch nur Stereo unterstützt, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Einfach erklärt, greift der Encoder die Signale ab die an den analogen Ausgängen anliegen und encodiert diese in DD-Live oder DTS. Der Receiver decodiert dann wieder... ein digitales/anologes hin-und-her. 
Auf diese Weise könnte man theoretisch auch ein analoges Lautsprechersystem und ein Digitales gleichzeitig verwenden - wozu auch immer. 

Wegen zu viel Bass: würde mich gerade noch interessieren, ob die Sound-Blaster Features wie Crystalizer, SVM usw. überhaupt Einfluß haben wenn DD-Live oder DTS verwendet wird. Verändert sich der Sound wenn das Zeug aktiviert oder deaktiviert ist? Eventuell geht ja das zu viel Wumms dann sogar weg...


----------



## ruby666 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *



Zappaesk schrieb:


> HDMI?!
> 
> Die Soka war rausgeschmissenes Geld...



HDMI ist keine Option für mich. Da am Ausgang vom AV-Receiver der TV hängt. Und dauerndes Umstecken zwischen Monitor und TV ist auf Dauer nervig. HDMI-Splitter habe ich auch schon probiert. Dann erkennt mein AVR den 4K-TV immer nur als FHD wegen dem Monitor...



Apollo4244 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist etwas verwirrend.
> Der SPDIF-Ausgang ist bei der Sound Blaster Z (oder sogar bei den meisten Sound Blaster) eigentlich ein unabhängiger Anschluß ohne zusätzliches Soundprocessing, der wenn er direkt als Ausgang gewählt auch nur Stereo unterstützt, soweit ich mich erinnere.
> Einfach erklärt, greift der Encoder die Signale ab die an den analogen Ausgängen anliegen und encodiert diese in DD-Live oder DTS. Der Receiver decodiert dann wieder... ein digitales/anologes hin-und-her.
> Auf diese Weise könnte man theoretisch auch ein analoges Lautsprechersystem und ein Digitales gleichzeitig verwenden - wozu auch immer.
> ...



Ja schon ein wenig 
Hauptsache es funktioniert 

Ja die haben auch dann Einfluss auf den Sound. Besser wird es dadurch aber nicht.
Die SoKa scheint da noch irgendeinen Equalizer drüberzubügeln, den man nicht abschalten kann.
Aber macht ja nichts wenn ich den Bass am Receiver etwas zurückdrehen muss. Dann passt es ja wieder.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Das Ding hat doch 8 HDMI Eingänge, was juckt es dich ob am Ausgang der Fernseher hängt?


----------



## ruby666 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Ding hat doch 8 HDMI Eingänge, was juckt es dich ob am Ausgang der Fernseher hängt?



Dass das Bild dann an den TV übertragen wird und nicht an den Monitor XD
HDMI kann nur Bild&Ton übertragen. Ton alleine geht leider nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Du weißt aber schon, dass du nicht der Einzige bist, der so nen Aufbau hat, und dass es dafür Lösungen gibt? Allein im Forum hier lässt sich die eine oder andere Möglichkeit per Suche finden...


----------



## ruby666 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Ja das kann ich mir denken. Welche Lösungen z.B.?
Mit der SuFu stoße ich nicht auf was wirklich Passendes.
Nur auf sowas 5.1 Sound von Spielen über Toslink an AV-Receiver nicht möglich ?? und da wurde ja auch eine SoKa mit DD-Live oder DTS-Connect gekauft.

HDMI wäre mir schon am liebsten. Aber ständiges umstecken oder HDMI-Splitter sind halt keine Lösung für mich. Dann bleibt ja nur noch ne SoKa?


----------



## max310kc (12. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

zB ein paar Themen weiter unten: klick


----------



## ruby666 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Sound Blaster Z - kein Ton über Toslink *

Danke!

Die Idee mit dem schräg nach unten verschobenen Desktop ist echt gut.
Dann geht die SoKa zurück


----------

